# Elgin Pocket Watch Help



## ensignabbi (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello,

I've been left this Elgin pocket watch. I've done my own research with the serial number and discovered it was made in a batch of 1000 in 1917.

It's quite chunky and heavy and has a screw open back.

I'd like some back ground on it such as materials, original price, current estimate, rareity etc.

I've put up pictures at Flikr for you to look at: My link

Sorry I cant figure out how to post pictures directly on here but please have a look at the pictures on FLikr. They are for public viewing.

Thanks,

Abbi


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm afraid the watch will only have some 'value' to you if it is running strongly and has had a recent service

I suspect the cost of a good service, nowadays, will be as much as the watch will sell for

If it has some sentimental value then I would say fix it up and cherish it, if not then you might get something for it on Flea Bay.

Chris


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

This watch is neither rare nor particularly high-quality, but it is in overall good shape and worth restoring. I inherited an Elgin pocket watch from my grandfather many years ago, had it overhauled by an experienced watchmaker, and later found a replacement case for it. I am very glad I still have it.

According to the invaluable Elgin online database (http://elginwatches.org), Elgin produced 446,220 grade 294 movements from 1903-1921. These are seven-jewel, stem-set, size 18 movements.

A 1917 retail catalog reproduced on the website lists a grade 294 movement without a case for $7.20. By contrast, movements for Elginâ€™s railroad-grade watches ranged from $38.00 to $60.00. Complete railroad watches were priced from $45.80 to $67.80. There was not a price for a complete grade 294 watch, but extrapolating from the prices for railroad grade movements and watches, one could estimate a watch like yours would have sold for about $15.00 in 1917.

A similar watch is currently listed on eBay in the U.S. for $85.49 or best offer, though it appears to be in somewhat better condition than yours. Here is the link. The item number is 270720992508.


----------

